# Best performing 22" & 24" LCDs ????



## surinder (Dec 11, 2008)

Which are the best 22" & 24" full HD LCDs for gaming and HD movies that money can buy in India (Along with price please).


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2008)

Dell. Check this month's Digit.

There is one LG model that Digit gave best performer award!!! Check it out.

I would prefer Dell 248/2408 WFP and later models from Dell any day. I have Dell 198WFP and it's stunning.


----------



## rt8400 (Dec 11, 2008)

i bought BenQ T2200HD 22" lcd a couple of weeks back. Its good. 1920X1080 native resolution. it costed me about 12,990 + tax. I played crysis warhead in full resolution(1920x1080) on it ,the picture clarity and details was awesome. coz of my graphics card 9400gt i cudnt play it smoothly.


----------



## surinder (Dec 12, 2008)

What about Dell S2209W & S2409W and price,performance and availability in India? I think they are 1920x1080,1920x1200 respectively. I think S2209W should be the best value for money (my personal opinion). If it is somebody please help me where from I can buy it and for how much?


----------



## emmarbee (Dec 12, 2008)

Surinder, you've mentioned "that money can buy" - it seems budget no problem for you. If it's so, go for Dell Ultrasharp 2408WFP - else wait for S2409W/S2309(max res: 2048 x 1152 and NOT 1920x1080)/S2209 to hit the indian market.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 12, 2008)

yep. the new series of LCD's from Dell look stunning and are feature rich. Better get them.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Dec 12, 2008)

S2209W is not on dell india site. Is it better than SP2208WFP. I checked for SP2208 at lamington road last week it was out of stock. I want to buy it. How much time it will take if i order it directly from dell.


----------



## Blackfire (Dec 12, 2008)

BenQ T2200HD is best 22incher you can buy it costs 13.5K.


----------



## surinder (Dec 14, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yep. the new series of LCD's from Dell look stunning and are feature rich. Better get them.


Hey man any idea about how long it will take to hit Indian market.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2008)

They are already available for order at Dell. Call Dell customer care and check with them. I saw them in their online catalogue.


----------



## surinder (Dec 14, 2008)

desiibond said:


> They are already available for order at Dell. Call Dell customer care and check with them. I saw them in their online catalogue.


Give me the link please.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 14, 2008)

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd

sorry. 2009 is there, not 2209. Anyways, call the toll free number 1800- 425- 4002 or Call 080-2510-8001 for availability of new models.


----------



## surinder (Dec 14, 2008)

desiibond said:


> *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd
> 
> sorry. 2009 is there, not 2209. Anyways, call the toll free number 1800- 425- 4002 or Call 080-2510-8001 for availability of new models.


YA, I check that all before and still nowhere found that Dell S2209W. 
If it will take too much time to going available in India what is the next best bet in 22"
full HD.


----------



## surinder (Dec 19, 2008)

Anybody reading?


----------



## prashantbhat25 (Dec 19, 2008)

I got a BenQ E2200HD for 12.3K. Looks good till now. This weekend I will play some games and check out how does it perform...


----------



## dissel (Dec 19, 2008)

can anyone know what is the possible price of 24 inch 'r.....I want normal one...not the ultra sharp 50k one...Except Dell....Only LG is the option ?

Is there any model from Samsung ?


----------



## surinder (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think its gone or dead.
BTW I got BENQ T2200HD in 11.5K for my friend yesterday.
Now looking for 24" 1920x1200 for myself under 15K. Because I believe games will appear even better at that resolution from 1920x1080 and I found some games don't support 1920x1080 resolution.  
Any suggestion?


----------



## emmarbee (Dec 22, 2008)

24" for 15k, I guess you have to wait for some more time to get 24" at that price point. Even though you get it, I bet it wont be as nice as the costlier ones - cause the manufacturers of LCD had mentioned that the prices of LCDs have been saturated - so the price drop will be nominal and no huge/ big price drop. 
So you better go for SP2208WFP or wait for  S2409W/S2309 as I said earlier. The reason for me insisting on DELL is I've gone crazy after owning the SP2208WFP (all because of its beautiful GLOSSY panel). 

And about that resolution problem - you might have to sacrifice few games or get a regular 24" 16:10 monitor.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 22, 2008)

But i think all the new games will support 1920x1080 resolution...!!


----------



## acewin (Dec 23, 2008)

S2409's price should come aroun 17K, compartively.
Havent checked with Dell, will call and let you know.

2209 and all the new HD series models are available now in India


----------



## surinder (Dec 24, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> But i think all the new games will support 1920x1080 resolution...!!


Ya, I check that fact too so its a real good news for myself.



acewin said:


> S2409's price should come aroun 17K, compartively.
> Havent checked with Dell, will call and let you know.
> 
> 2209 and all the new HD series models are available now in India


Sorry guys I check with dell for S2209  and S2409. They given me 14.5K price for S2209 and 19K for S2409

And I used my friend's Benq T2200 as I assembled whole system for him and found T2200HD is a very good performer for 11.5K at this time.

I will upgrade for a 24" or 26" some time letter.  

So I got one for myself as well two days ago along with logiteck Z5500.

Now I have to decide for input solution for Z5500 as onboard Realtek HD audio simply can't squeeze its full potential.

So should I go for creative XI-FI EXTREME GAMER for 6K?

Tell me best bang for bucks around 6K for it.


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 24, 2008)

how about the Benq Full HD 21.5" LCD..which is advertise in Digit Issue of this month


----------



## surinder (Dec 24, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> how about the Benq Full HD 21.5" LCD..which is advertise in Digit Issue of this month


Man it is the same BENQ T2200HD which I purchased twice one for myself and other one is for my friend. It is performing well enough.

BENQ E 2200HD is 1K costlier has only HDMI extra and we don't need that as both of models  have DVI as well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

22" --> BenQ E2200HD

24" ---> Dell E2408WFP 24"


----------



## rutvijt (Dec 26, 2008)

acewin said:


> S
> 2209 and all the new HD series models are available now in India



Any Reviews outta there for this Model. Couldn't find much on google. Its seems to be benQ E/T2200HD's monopoly  right now in the market.

Regds


----------



## surinder (Dec 26, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> 24" ---> Dell E2408WFP 24"


Dude what about the price does it worth the premium you pay for VA panel over TN ?

 My opinion

24" ---> DELL S2409W

22" ---> DELL S2209W tie with BENQ T/E2200HD.

At this point of time.


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 26, 2008)

BENQ T/E2200HD  have heard that its display quality and performance is pretty poor from reviews from many magzs


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 27, 2008)

Benq 2200HD.

Best bang for the buck.
If u got a gaming conosle, BUYTHIS!


----------



## surinder (Dec 27, 2008)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Benq 2200HD.
> 
> Best bang for the buck.
> If u got a gaming conosle, BUYTHIS!


Totally agreed with you.

And save further 1k with BENQ T2200 HD (without HDMI but DVI is there) if you are on PC.


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

how about the LG W2242s


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Guys, should i go for dell SP2208WFP, or wait for any new Full HD monitor(22") from dell. I dont want go for Benq. Is dell going to launch any new series in one or two months in india.


----------



## surinder (Jan 2, 2009)

S2209W from DELL which is full HD model is now available in India.

So you don't have to wait for this one.

check with dell for transaction.

There C.C NO. is 1800-425-4026.


----------



## fallin_a (Jan 12, 2009)

surinder said:


> S2209W from DELL which is full HD model is now available in India.
> 
> So you don't have to wait for this one.
> 
> ...



but it does not support hdmi


----------

